# DIY spray bar for HOB Filter????



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Anyone every heard of one, id like to make one.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

How would it be possible? You need pressure to flow through a spray bar and if you make anything that restricts the pressure on a HOB filter it will overflow. Now...you could with a power head and sponge filter or just a power head.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

yeah, only thing you _might_ be able to do is redistribute the outlet of the HOB over a larger area and that would be something spraybar-esque, but it would have to be above the waterline and seems like a lot of work for little or no benefit. HOB returns already kinda are spraybars, afterall.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Maybe we are not seeing what you are wanting to do with the spraybar idea?? If you are wanting to just spread the output around, a system something like a house guttering with holes would do that. a large enough PVC pipe section with enough holes to prevent a backup might be one way to go. It would work to break up the water surface over a wider area.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

*PfunMo*
Thats what I was refering to only problem is, HOB return spillways are usually under the waterline in operation. How then to collect the water from the HOB return into a rain gutter spray bar above the waterline? Maybe a little modification to the HOB, maybe a little lower water level in the tank, is it really worth it to modify a HOB and maybe lose some water volume to break up the water over a larger area?


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

PfunMo said:


> Maybe we are not seeing what you are wanting to do with the spraybar idea?? If you are wanting to just spread the output around, a system something like a house guttering with holes would do that. a large enough PVC pipe section with enough holes to prevent a backup might be one way to go. It would work to break up the water surface over a wider area.


Thats what i wanted to do but now I see its not a good idea. Im still going to try and work on my bubbler that looks like a DIY spray bar but just bubbles at the end of the water line so its just a bubbler that like hangs into the tank, kind of like a mounted bubble wand.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

For doing it with HOb, the filter needs to be mounted higher on the tank rim. I have never found it worth the effort for my tanks but to each his own.


----------

